# Arctic M673 Pump



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm not having any luck finding an "exploded view" diagram of this pump. I'm wanting to know if there is any way to adjust the speed that the blade drops.

I did find one diagram at snowplowsupply.com, but no parts description list.

And I found these.... http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/french/manuals/m673new_manual.pdf
http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/manuals/m673Fold_manual.pdf


----------

